# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Powerleveling] 🔴✅[OGEdge.com] [FFXIV Leveling | PVP | MGSP | Tomestones | Seals | Mounts & More]🔴✅

## OGEdge

*About Us*

OGEdge is a US Based company providing gaming services on many sites since 2006.
Power leveling services are tracked via our online support system which also emails you.
Our 10,000+ feedback across multiple sites shows we are committed to providing a complete gaming experience.





*Skype Contact: OGEdge.com*


▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Primary Job Leveling

Completed: MSQ, Job Quests, & Aether
Unlocked: Hunts, Teleports, Golden Saucer, PVP
Disciples of War and Magic

80-90 / $90 / 5.0 Days / Required: PC License & Endwalker
70-80 / $50 / 4.5 Days / Required: PC License & Shadowbringers
60-70 / $40 / 4.0 Days / Required: PC License & Stormblood

01-90 / $220 / 19.0 Days / Required: PC License & Endwalker
01-80 / $130 / 14.0 Days / Required: PC License & Shadowbringers
01-70 / $80 / 9.5 Days / Required: PC License & Stormblood
01-60 / $40 / 5.5 Days / Required: PC License & Heavensward

01-05 / $2 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
05-10 / $3 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
10-15 / $3 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
15-20 / $3 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
20-25 / $3 / 0.3 Days / Required: PC License
25-30 / $3 / 0.3 Days / Required: PC License
30-35 / $3 / 0.3 Days / Required: PC License
35-40 / $3 / 0.3 Days / Required: PC License
40-45 / $5 / 1.0 Days / Required: PC License
45-50 / $5 / 1.0 Days / Required: PC License
50-55 / $5 / 1.0 Days / Required: PC License & Heavensward
55-60 / $5 / 1.0 Days / Required: PC License & Heavensward
60-65 / $20 / 2.0 Days / Required: PC License & Stormblood
65-70 / $20 / 2.0 Days / Required: PC License & Stormblood
70-75 / $25 / 2.0 Days / Required: PC License & Shadowbringers
75-80 / $25 / 2.5 Days / Required: PC License & Shadowbringers
80-85 / $45 / 2.5 Days / Required: PC License & Endwalker
85-90 / $45 / 2.5 Days / Required: PC License & Endwalker

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Secondary Job Leveling

Completed: Job Quests
Disciples of War, Magic, Hand, & Land
Hand requires Gil for materials

80-90 / $45 / 2.0 Days / Required: PC License & Level 90 Primary Job
70-80 / $25 / 2.3 Days / Required: PC License & Level 80 Primary Job
60-70 / $20 / 2.0 Days / Required: PC License & Level 70 Primary Job

01-90 / $110 / 5.8 Days / Required: PC License & Level 90 Primary Job
01-80 / $65 / 7.0 Days / Required: PC License & Level 80 Primary Job
01-70 / $40 / 4.8 Days / Required: PC License & Level 70 Primary Job
01-60 / $20 / 2.8 Days / Required: PC License & Level 60 Primary Job

01-05 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
05-10 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
10-15 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
15-20 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
20-25 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
25-30 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
30-35 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
35-40 / $1 / 0.1 Days / Required: PC License
40-45 / $3 / 0.5 Days / Required: PC License
45-50 / $3 / 0.5 Days / Required: PC License
50-55 / $3 / 0.5 Days / Required: PC License & Heavensward
55-60 / $3 / 0.5 Days / Required: PC License & Heavensward
60-65 / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: PC License & Stormblood
65-70 / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: PC License & Stormblood
70-75 / $13 / 1.0 Days / Required: PC License & Shadowbringers
75-80 / $13 / 1.3 Days / Required: PC License & Shadowbringers
80-85 / $23 / 1.3 Days / Required: PC License & Endwalker
85-90 / $23 / 1.3 Days / Required: PC License & Endwalker

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Questing & Misc

Heavensward MSQ / $25 / 2.0 Days / Required: Level 60
Dragonsong MSQ / $25 / 2.0 Days / Required: Level 60 & Heavensward MSQ
Stormblood MSQ / $25 / 2.0 Days / Required: Level 70 & Dragonsong MSQ
4.1 The Legend Returns MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 70 & Stormblood MSQ
4.2 Rise of a New Sun MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: 4.1 The Legend Returns MSQ
4.3 Under the Moonlight MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: 4.2 Rise of a New Sun MSQ
4.4 Prelude in Violet MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: 4.3 Under the Moonlight MSQ
4.5 A Requiem for Heroes MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 70, 4.4 Prelude in Violet MSQ
Hildibrand Side Story / $40 / 2.0 Days / Required: Level 70
Shadowbringers MSQ / $25 / 1.5 Days / Required: Level 80
5.1 The Legend Returns MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 80 & Shadowbringers MSQ
5.2 Echoes of a Fallen Star MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: 5.1 The Legend Returns MSQ
5.3 Reflections in Crystal MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: 5.2 Echoes of a Fallen Star MSQ
5.4 Futures Rewritten MSQ / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: 5.3 Reflections in Crystal MSQ
5.5 Death Unto Dawn / $10 / 1.0 Days / 5.4 Futures Rewritten MSQ

Heavensward Flying 50-60 Aether Currents / $15 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 60
Stormblood Flying 60-70 Aether Currents / $15 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 70
Stormbringer Flying 70-80 Aether Currents / $15 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 80

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Tomestones

2,000 Tomestone of Poetics / $20 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 200
2,000 Tomestone of Aphorism / $30 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 550
450 Tomestone of Astronomy / $20 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 550
50 Tomestone of Law / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 50+
50 Tomestone of Esoterics / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 50+
50 Tomestone of Pageantry / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 50+

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Seals

Allied Seals 1k / $15 / 1.0 Days / Required: L60, iLvl 270, Quest Let the Hunt Begin
Centurio Seals 1k / $15 / 1.0 Days / Required: L60 iLvl 270 or L70, Let the Clant Hunt Begin, Heavensward areas & aethers
Grand Company Seals 20k / $20 / 1.0 Days / Required: L60+

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Manderville Gold Saucer Points

250,000 / $10 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 15+
500,000 / $15 / 2.0 Days / Required: Level 15+
1,000,000 / $30 / 4.0 Days / Required: Level 15+

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Wolf Marks (PVP)

10,000 Wolf Marks / $15 / 1.0 Days / Required: Level 30+
20,000 Wolf Marks / $30 / 2.0 Days / Required: Level 30+

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

Mounts

Battle Bear (300 Runs) / $100 / 7.0 Days / Required: Unlock Warrior (WAR) & any L61+ Dungeon or trial extreme in Stormblood
Battle Lion (300 Runs) / $100 / 7.0 Days / Required: Unlock Paladin (PLD) & any L61+ Dungeon or trial extreme in Stormblood
Battle Panther (300 Runs) / $100 / 7.0 Days / Required: Unlock Dark Knight (DRK) & any L61+ Dungeon or trial extreme in Stormblood
Battle Tiger (300 Runs) / $100 / 7.0 Days / Required: Unlock Gunbreaker (GNB) & any L61+ Dungeon or trial extreme in Stormblood
War Tiger (200 Runs) / $70 / 5.0 Days / Required: Unlock Gunbreaker (GNB) & any L61+ Dungeon or trial extreme in Stormblood
War Bear (200 Runs) / $60 / 2.5 Days / Required: Unlock Warrior (WAR)
War Lion (200 Runs) / $60 / 2.5 Days / Required: Unlock Paladin (PLD)
War Panther (200 Runs) / $60 / 2.5 Days / Required: Unlock Dark Knight (DRK)

Kirin / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: iLvl 130, Unlock all Trial Extremes in ARR except Moogle
Kirin (Aithon) / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 130, Unlock The Bowl of Embers (Extreme)
Kirin (Xanthos) / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 130, Unlock The Howling Eye (Extreme)
Kirin (Gullfaxi) / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 130, Unlock The Navel (Extreme)
Kirin (Enbarr) / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 130, Unlock The Whorleater (Extreme)
Kirin (Markab) / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 130, Unlock The Striking Tree (Extreme)
Kirin (Boreas) / $25 / 1.0 Days / Required: iLvl 130, Unlock Akh Afah Amphitheatre (Extreme)

Firebird / $280 / 5.0 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock all Trial Extremes in Heavensward
Firebird (Dark Lanner) / $40 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock The Minstrel's Ballad: Nidhogg's Rage
Firebird (Rose Lanner) / $40 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock Thok ast Thok (Extreme)
Firebird (Round Lanner) / $40 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock The Minstrel's Ballad: Thordan's Reign
Firebird (Sophic Lanner) / $40 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock Containment Bay P1T6 (Extreme)
Firebird (White Lanner) / $40 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock The Limitless Blue (Extreme)
Firebird (Demonic Lanner) / $40 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock Containment Bay Z1T9 (Extreme)
Firebird (Warring Lanner) / $40 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 270, Unlock Containment Bay S1T7 (Extreme)

Ixion / $100 / 8.0 Days / Required: Lv 70, iLvl 300, Unlock The Lochs area
Rathalos (50 Runs) / $120 / 7.0 Days / Required: iLvl 370, Unlock The Great Hunt (Extreme) - (50 Runs)

Fabled Kamuy Fife / $774 / 28.0 Days / Required: See Below
Byakko / $150 / 5.0 Days / Required: iLvl 340, Unlock The Jade Stoa (Extreme)
Lakshmi / $80 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 300, Unlock Emanation (Extreme)
Tsukuyomi / $150 / 5.0 Days / Required: iLvl 350, Unlock The Minstrel's Ballad: Tsukuyomi's Pain
Seiryu / $150 / 5.0 Days / Required: iLvl 380, Unlock The Wreath of Snakes (Extreme)
Shinryu / $150 / 5.0 Days / Required: iLvl 320, Unlock The Minstrel's Ballad: Shinryu's Domain
Susano / $80 / 1.5 Days / Required: iLvl 300, Unlock The Pool of Tribute (Extreme)
Suzaku / $150 / 5.0 Days / Required: iLvl 370, Unlock Hells' Kier (Extreme)

Tyrannosaur / $120 / 3.5 Days / Required: Unlock Eureka
Logistics System / $240 / 28.0 Days / Required: Level 30+

Diamond Gwiber / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: Unlock The Cloud Deck (Extreme) Trial, iLvl 510
Emerald Gwiber / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: Unlock Castrum Marinum (Extreme) Trial, iLvl 500
Gwiber Of Light / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: Unlock The Seat of Sacrifice (Extreme) Trial, iLvl 480
Ruby Gwiber / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: Unlock Cinder Drift (Extreme) Trial, iLvl 470 
Shadow Gwiber / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: Unlock The Minstrel's Ballad: Hades' Elegy (Extreme) Trial, iLvl 450
Innocent Gwiber / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: Unlock The Crown of The Immaculate (Extreme) Trial, iLvl 430
Fae Gwiber / $150 / 4.0 Days / Required: Unlock The Dancing Plague (Extreme) Trial, iLvl 430



Leveling/Boosting

Services are done by hand.

Service Location

The person that is leveling/boosting your account is located in various countries in North America & Europe.

Suspensions & Bans

If the account gets suspended during leveling, we will compensate you for any uncompleted portion of service or we can continue once it is no longer suspended. If an account is permanently banned, and is confirmed to be at the fault of the booster, a full refund will be provided. Additional compensation beyond what was paid for the service will not be provided.

Payments

All purchases are on our site and methods include Credit/Debit Cards, Cryptocurrency, Venmo, Zelle and PayPal. Availability of payment methods may change at any time and be limited based on product/service purchased and history of previous purchases.

Refunds

No refunds for completed services.

----------

